# erreur chargement film help !!



## nelly08 (13 Avril 2011)

bonjour,

J'ai apple TV depuis Noël, je ne suis pas très douée en général mais là je patauge  !! J'ai décidé il y a quelques jours de louer un film, déjà ça a mis des heures et des heures mais bon ça passons, mais ensuite ça a planté et depuis quand je veux mets "lecture" ça me met "erreur de téléchargement, veuillez essayer ultérieurement", mais le "ultérieurement chez eux c'est jamais ! Depuis j'ai essayé d'enlever la mise en veille automatique (ne riez pas si c'était inutile) et j'ai racheté un autre film et paf tout pareil ! . J'ai tout réinitialisé, je suis déjà allée chercher dans le menu "mes locations" il m'a tout retrouvé mais "erreur de chargement", je suis coincée. 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider s'il vous plait !!
bonne journée
nelly


----------

